# She won't let me check her ears!



## thelordsbeauty (Jun 28, 2011)

How can I check if her ears have a problem or if their is too much hair in them if she won't let me check them! She went to the vet, and even the vet had a hard time swabbing her ears. :smhelp:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

This is something you must work out. Go slowly. Touch her ears give her a tiny treat. Repeat and increase the touch a little. Do it about 5 times in a row. Maybe three or four times a day. (reduce the size of her meals.) Make it pleasurable for her. Do it every day until she gets used to it.


----------



## thelordsbeauty (Jun 28, 2011)

I pray this will work as she is so persistent in me not touching her ears that she tries to nip. But the vet says her ears are fine.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Now, seriously, you don't really need to pray. God had too much to do to intervene here. You just need to learn how to take care of your canine child. Perhaps you should read some of the pinned threads here. Maybe it would be a good idea to get a book on dog training. I like books by Jean Donaldson. The number one thing for you to realize is that, just as with your children, YOU need to be the intelligent care-giver. You need to clean those ears at least once a month, and you need to get her accustomed to your care. Don't pray; read, learn do. This is in your hands. Read. Learn. Do.

Best wishes to you and your children, fur baby included.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I always have to laugh whenever I see or hear that someone is saying, "my fluff won't LET me do such and such . . .". You have a 4-7 lbs fluff and you're how big???
Of course, Cookie might not enjoy you checking her ears, but she certainly has no real way of stopping you. You need to be gentle -- but be the Alpha in the pack.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

All the advice you have gotten is good advice. When Hunter wouldn't tolerate me touching his ears when he first came to live here (he had terrible ear infections when we got him) we used kibble for his evening meal and I gave him a piece each time I touched his ear. We did this for 1/4 of his meal for 5 days in a row and then randomly.....he is now fine with me touching his ears and cleaning them.


----------

